# Prescription drugs



## Alexsa_411

Hello,

I have prescription drugs that I will be bringing with me....a 3 month supply.

My doctor is going to have the rest shipped to me during the summer...however...they are not sure if they are able to because we found this information regarding shipments of prescribed medication

*Medicines require the authorization of the Director General of health of Portugal*

I cannot carry it all with me because it will expire by the time I'm ready for the next set...does anyone know anything about this or who I should contact? I have been googling and googling but I don't find anything about the director of general of health and I need their permission...or at least the pharmacist does.

any clues?
(btw I will be living in portugal for the year on a work visa that's why I need my meds with me)


----------



## loonytoon

the vast majority of drugs used in the USA are available world wide - maybe not the same brand/manufacturer but the same in all other respects. take your prescription into a PT pharmacy and get them to identify the equivalents - see GP (private but covered by your health insurance i would have thought) and get prescription. anything you can't source in PT then you could look to importing but unless you are on some seriously strange drugs that will be a very small list.

i'm not sure about Portugal but in the UK there are firms that specialise in the importation of drugs unavailable in the UK - these are licensed (by the Government) firms so you can be reasonably sure of the quality. i guess there may well be a similar setup in PT as they operate under EU licensing rules so you could discuss this with your pharmacist in portugal. one of these firms is called Idis and as far as i am aware they are actually an American company - try contacting them for info re importing to PT (Idis | Partner for life?)

ps i have no connection to Idis and other companies doing a similar job are available!
jeff


----------



## canoeman

As your on a Work Visa (presuming you have paid work and will make Social Security payments) then you will also be entitled to enroll in the state healthcare scheme, which helps slightly, I would advice that you have information from your US Doctor why you have these drugs/perscription, not all Doctors are prepared to just prescribe.

This is Portugal's site for Drugs and discounted prices so you should be able to check availability by finding European equivalents and might well be able to buy over the counter without prescription
Medicamentos Genricos

I really wouldn't risk if the medicines are vital to you importing as depending on value or restrictions could end up in Customs for a long time and also be subject to import duty

Have you tried the US Embassy in Portugal?
This is Health Service site Direcção-Geral da Saúde
This Gov Health Ministry site http://www.portugal.gov.pt/pt/os-ministerios/ministerio-da-saude.aspx


----------

